# Original Kindle Screensavers



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is the file of the original included screensavers -( in case you lose them - putting in your own)

http://www.mobileread.mobi/forums/showthread.php?t=28020

kindle screen savers.zip (3.14 MB, 215 views)

Also on the page is info on the machines on some of the screensavers !

( wow - how helpful of me - ha ha )


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome thanks!  I've never seen #9 "omphaloskepsis" or #23 "Flexuous" or #28 "Palimpsest" and I've had my Kindle since August. Way too much #1 (Oscar Wilde) though...

Anyone else seeing something for the first time?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I believe I have seen them all... I played with the screensavers on more than one occasion my first few days of ownership!!
I do however hate Wilde and wish he would go away forever... I don't know why he creeps me out!!


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

All of screensavers on the file - may not be on your Kindle - thats whats nice about the file - you can add some: ( for XP )

1. Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.
2. Using Windows Explorer (or whatever you use to see individual
files/folders) , you should see a new drive called Kindle under
My Computer. Go to that drive. (Or if you have an SD card in your
Kindle, you can go to the SD drive.)
3. Create a new folder called "pictures" and a subfolder called 
"screensavers" under it. Make sure both folder names are all
lowercase.
4. Copy your image files into the screensavers folder. Your pictures
should be 600×800 pixels and black & white. I've only used .jpg files. [[Note: I've used .png files as well]]
5. After copying is complete & it is safe, remove the Kindle from
the USB connection.
6. Go to your Home menu and press alt-z. This will create a new 
book called "screensavers" . Open it. You'll see each of your
pictures. You can advance through them with the prev. page and
next page buttons. [[Note: The new book will appear at the END 
of your book list]]
7. While viewing your pictures, look at the bottom of the Kindle
screen. If you see your battery indicator & Menu prompt, press
alt-F to go into Full Screen mode.
8. On each photo, press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero) . After
a brief delay, you'll get a message that your picture has been
exported as screensaver. Click Close on the message.
9. Navigate to each of the pictures you want to use and repeat
the above step.
10. When you've got all your pictures loaded, test them by going 
into & out of sleep mode. Alt-aA (i.e., alt-font size button) puts
it to sleep & wakes it up again. Each time it sleeps, it should 
use a different image. If you see the same image all the time,
relook at Step 3.

If you want to get rid of your custom screen savers, follow
these steps:

1. Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.
2. Using Windows Explorer (or whatever you use to see individual
files/folders) , go to your Kindle drive under My Computer.
3. If you see a folder called system, skip this step. If you don't
see the system folder, click on the Tools menu & then Folder Options. Go to the View tab, and
look at the Advanced Settings. Under Hidden Files and Folders, select Show Hidden Files and 
Folders. Click Apply, then OK. You should now see a system folder.
4. Under the system folder, you'll see a screen_saver folder. Delete
all the files that are in that folder.
5. After you disconnect from the USB, you may see your last custom
screensaver one more time, but after that it will revert back to
the pre-loaded Kindle screensaver images.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

In the morning I may try to reverse this process now that I know Oscar is screen_saver_1.png and remove him. For now though, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> In the morning I may try to reverse this process now that I know Oscar is screen_saver_1.png and remove him. For now though, I'm going to bed.


That mobileread screensaver set has Edgar Allen Poe and I don't have him. As I recall, there were a few others we had differences on, too.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I couldn't remember Poe either LEslie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> I couldn't remember Poe either LEslie.


Yes, Poe. I have John Steinbeck and I don't think that set does.

I suppose I could go look at the pictures and figure out the differences but I am feeling lazy this morning. Plus, I have my nose buried in a good Kindle book!

L


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone have instructions on how to do this using Vista?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Does anyone have instructions on how to do this using Vista?


The process should be the same on Vista. Which part are you having trouble with?


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

> author=ScottBooks link=topic=936.msg19164#msg19164 date=1227421395]
> In the morning I may try to reverse this process now that I know Oscar is screen_saver_1.png and remove him. For now though, I'm going to bed.


I don't believe you can edit the screensavers that came with your Kindle. You can *replace* them with those of your choice (jpg files) but it's an all-or-none proposition. You can always revert to the originals, though. I guess one could make a collection of the original png screensavers files and then just add the ones you like (leaving Oscar out) and then add the collection back into your Kindle. Not sure if you would have to convert the png files to jpgs before replacing them. The original set would still be in there, with Oscar ready to spring to life if you remover your custom set!  Here is a link to a set of the original screensavers files. Clicking it will download a zipped file of the individual screensavers in png format. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15436&d=1219364117

Here's a good site that will walk you through the process of adding (or restoring the originals) to your Kindle. http://kindlerama.com/how-to/how-to-add-new-screensaver-images-to-your-kindle Images need to be 600 x 800 pixel jpg images and in black and white. I have found that (after decolorizing) increasing the contrast and perhaps the brightness a bit make the images look better on the Kindle. My avatar is one of my custom screensavers made from on of my wife's color digital paintings.

Sorry, can't help on the Vista question. We are on Macs at my house (4)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do you people keep complaining about Oscar?  It's just the picture from his attic you're seeing. . . .


Ann


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I think he is kinda cute.  Now Agathy freaks me out because she looks like my mom.  Nephew saw her face the other day and said is that Grandma on there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

She looks like my grandmother. . . I kinda like it when she comes up.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Does anyone have instructions on how to do this using Vista?


It's the same process.

L


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

How do you do this on a mac?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Eilene said:


> How do you do this on a mac?


The process is the same on a Mac as well.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

See the link that I listed in my original post http://kindlerama.com/how-to/how-to-add-new-screensaver-images-to-your-kindle and follow the directions. It's really quite easy- the most difficult part for me was getting the candidate images into the proper size (600 x 800 pixels). I use Adobe's Photoshop Elements for the Mac to manipulate images. A great program (yes, you have to buy it) but you could also download some free screensavers from sites on line which are already prepared for Kindle screensavers. Just Google Kindle Screensavers to get some sites to download some from. I'm on a Mac and if you know how to download a file to your downloads folder and then drag it to your Desktop you should be fine. Review how to hook up the little USB cable (that came with your Kindle) between your Mac and your Kindle, then follow the procedures in the link above.



cush said:


> I don't believe you can edit the screensavers that came with your Kindle. You can *replace* them with those of your choice (jpg files) but it's an all-or-none proposition. You can always revert to the originals, though. I guess one could make a collection of the original png screensavers files and then just add the ones you like (leaving Oscar out) and then add the collection back into your Kindle. Not sure if you would have to convert the png files to jpgs before replacing them. The original set would still be in there, with Oscar ready to spring to life if you remover your custom set!  Here is a link to a set of the original screensavers files. Clicking it will download a zipped file of the individual screensavers in png format. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15436&d=1219364117
> 
> Here's a good site that will walk you through the process of adding (or restoring the originals) to your Kindle. http://kindlerama.com/how-to/how-to-add-new-screensaver-images-to-your-kindle Images need to be 600 x 800 pixel jpg images and in black and white. I have found that (after decolorizing) increasing the contrast and perhaps the brightness a bit make the images look better on the Kindle. My avatar is one of my custom screensavers made from on of my wife's color digital paintings.
> 
> Sorry, can't help on the Vista question. We are on Macs at my house (4)!


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't get my computer to pull up my hidden files from my kindle.  I have Vista and when I make my hidden files visible it only does it to my C drive, not my Kindle.

I have to get rid of my custom Screensaver because it keep causing Penelope to freeze up!!!

**edited - I've got it figured out from another post.  Thanks anyway


----------

